# Raise Floor Cleanout Cover



## TC27 (Mar 10, 2012)

Installed Smith cleanouts in a building, got sent to help out another job while concrete was poured, and now 2 of the cleanouts are low. They are roughly 1/4" low and it's to be polished, stained concrete. Jackhammering is out of the question. Any other ideas to raise the lids 1/4"?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TC27 said:


> Installed Smith cleanouts in a building, got sent to help out another job while concrete was poured, and now 2 of the cleanouts are low. They are roughly 1/4" low and it's to be polished, stained concrete. Jackhammering is out of the question. Any other ideas to raise the lids 1/4"?


I'll just call it a good lesson on being there for the pour...

Getting them to the right height now without jackhammering is probably out of the question...


----------



## plumber tom (Aug 10, 2014)

I have seen brass extension rings used with longer screws; unfortunately I can't remember what supplier. If you're really stuck, maybe double up on the lids.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe cut around it with a Roto-Zip and a masonry bit, then try tapping it around to spin it up to the right height...

If you are lucky, and get it right, the screw up will only be the width of the bit...


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Pick up some longer screws and some small washers. Stack the washers over the screw holes until you get it up to the height you need and put the cover back on. I've had to do it before when they say they are going to use vct but there is ceramic tiles on the floor when you show up for the finish. Works with floor drain covers too.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Pick up some longer screws and some small washers. Stack the washers over the screw holes until you get it up to the height you need and put the cover back on. I've had to do it before when they say they are going to use vct but there is ceramic tiles on the floor when you show up for the finish. Works with floor drain covers too.


I've done this before also with 1/2 copper pipe for shims, works great.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The problem with stacking covers, or placing washers or other spacers under the the covers is that it raises the cover up out of the the recess. The recess is what gives the cover the strength to stay in place when hit by wheeled traffic, floor cleaning machines, etc. Every time a mop comes by the cleaning staff will have their mop strings get caught in it, and with heavy wheeled traffic the screws will easily shear with the cover coming loose...

I guess it's fine if you only do new construction and the customer is a one and done...

But if they have another building or you do service work, you'll be cursed by the building inhabitants forever...:whistling2:

I'd cut around it with the Roto Zip and fix it as good as you can...:yes:

Just my 2¢


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Redwood said:


> The problem with stacking covers, or placing washers or other spacers under the the covers is that it raises the cover up out of the the recess. The recess is what gives the cover the strength to stay in place when hit by wheeled traffic, floor cleaning machines, etc. Every time a mop comes by the cleaning staff will have their mop strings get caught in it, and with heavy wheeled traffic the screws will easily shear with the cover coming loose...
> 
> I guess it's fine if you only do new construction and the customer is a one and done...
> 
> ...


Agreed. They"ll have that smashed up in no time and your phone will be ringing.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Are the CO's Zurn, Smith, Josam or Wade? If so, they are made to screw up and down and generally have a foam cushion around the sides of the top. If that is the case, and conctrete hasn't gotten into the threads, you should be able to remove the lid and adjust the body. I've been told a little gasoline will dissolve the form if it bunches up.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I've never had a cover raised up that way be a problem. If it is possible, your way is the better way to do it. I was giving him another option that I know works.


----------



## johnmeto (Oct 13, 2015)

I have seen metal augmentation rings utilized with longer screws.


----------



## tater6061 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^^Me too^^ Ferguson's^^


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

you can have a local cnc shop lathe up some metal rings with screw slots , costs you 30 bucks tops. theres so many ways this can be solved by a dork at a cnc shop with a lil pride


----------

